# Cairns Tropical Zoo



## bundy_zigg (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all just thought id post some pic's i took while i was in cairns. They are from the cairns tropical zoo. Enjoy
Nat


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 5, 2008)

The Dome above the casino had 3 scrub pythons and a jungle python house together is that a good idea?


----------



## jaih (Sep 6, 2008)

That 3rd pic is awsome, do you know what type it is?


----------



## frankc (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the 3rd pic is the fijian iguana,am i right?I love there pilbara death adder,great looking snake,though my favorite at CTZ is their taipan,that is an impressive snake.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> The Dome above the casino had 3 scrub pythons and a jungle python house together is that a good idea?


 
Last time I was there they had 1 scrubbie and a jungle housed together. If it is the same enclosure it is a fairly big one, don't know if it would be quite big enought to house 3 adult scrubbies though.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 6, 2008)

That iguana is awesome,love the colour.are those last pictures some sort of skink.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

they have an amazing array of reptiles there and the tipan was spectacular. The Iguana is a Fijian Crested Iguana Brachylophus vitiensis they were so beautiful. As for the one on the end i dont have the name for it but im sure some one on here who has more knowledge than me will say what it is.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

*some more*

some more


----------



## callith (Sep 6, 2008)

very cool


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> The Dome above the casino had 3 scrub pythons and a jungle python house together is that a good idea?


 
When i was there in Dec/Jan they had a blonde spotted python in with the scrub pythons. Apparently an adult scrub pythons diet is 100% mammals, so....


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> When i was there in Dec/Jan they had a blonde spotted python in with the scrub pythons. Apparently an adult scrub pythons diet is 100% mammals, so....


There was 4 large snakes in the enclosure 3 looked the same 1 was a jungle and the sign said srcub pythons and jungle python. they must change it around a heck of a lot then


----------



## melgalea (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> There was 4 large snakes in the enclosure 3 looked the same 1 was a jungle and the sign said srcub pythons and jungle python. they must change it around a heck of a lot then




spose as one snake gets eaten, they have to change it around. hehe. 
hmmm :shock:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess if there is enough room for the jungle to keep out of the scubbies way it might be alright.... I guess if it's not they'll find out....


----------



## J3ss_ (Sep 6, 2008)

i actually work at the dome and we have 2 scrubbies and a large jungle carpet in the same large enclosure and they all get along fine. It has been this way for quite a while too, never 3 scrubbies and we dont even have a blonde spotted.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

so you never have any problems with them? i must have been mistaken.


----------



## J3ss_ (Sep 6, 2008)

no problems at all.. they all curl up together and share one heat pad when theres another free one. They get along fine!


----------



## Ashrwee (Aug 30, 2010)

i work at CTZ once a week and theres one large scrub python then 1 smaller scrub then 3 spotted pythons.. they all live fine in there together never any fighting at all,


----------



## Ricko (Aug 30, 2010)

hehe seems like no one knows whats going on lol


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 30, 2010)

Nat, what did you think of the GTP display at the entrance? 5 stars from me. Really well done with live plants, cascading creek, great rainforest mural at the back and 3 nice adult GTPs hanging there.


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 30, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Nat, what did you think of the GTP display at the entrance? 5 stars from me. Really well done with live plants, cascading creek, great rainforest mural at the back and 3 nice adult GTPs hanging there.



Is that relatively new? I don't remember seeing it last time we were there (probably 2 yrs ago)


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, it's about 12 months old - worth seeing. You don't have to pay to see it, it's right opposite the front counter.


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 30, 2010)

Will be adding that to my list of things to do up there in October!!!


----------



## DonnB (Aug 30, 2010)

I plan to go there next time im up that way. Fijian cresteds are a cool little iguana. They can be quite shy, but cool little personalities.


----------

